#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Police impose Fireworks Ban for Loy Krathong.

## dirtydog

*Pattaya Police impose Fireworks Ban for Loy Krathong.*

This year, the Loy Krathong Festival will take place here in Pattaya on Saturday 24th November and this year, Pattaya Police Lieutenant Colonel Sirichai has issued a notice to the Pattaya Media to inform people that the use of fireworks is not permitted unless they are used at organized displays. He also explained that some types of firework are particularly dangerous, especially the hand-held fireworks which, last year, led to some sustaining serious burns to their hands and faces. Last year, the same regulations were in place and local Police actively confiscated fireworks from people on Pattaya Beach and around the Pattaya area and this year confiscations will also take place with the threat of fines issued to those in possession of such items.

Pattaya City News

----------


## jumbo

I tend to agree with Colonel Sirichi, many of the fireworks are nothing shotr of small bombs.

----------


## britmaveric

Like to see them enforce it, like telling the locals no water fights during songkran.

----------


## keda

My first Loy Krathong had a rocket miss my head by about a foot...nothing wrong with fireworks, just they shouldn't be controlled by Thais or asshole farangs.

----------


## Ivor Biggun

^ What was your foot doing up by your head, kissing your arse goodbye ?

----------


## Katana

> My first Loy Krathong had a rocket miss my head by about a foot...nothing wrong with fireworks, just they shouldn't be controlled by Thais or asshole farangs.


Bugga ... loi krahtong is gonna be fun with 3 people allowed to set off fire works using the 'Keda' system.

 :kma: 

Mark

----------


## AntRobertson

> I tend to agree with Colonel Sirichi, many of the fireworks are nothing shotr of small bombs.


Do they still sell those ones that come in the ceramic pot type thingie?

I once saw one of those explode.  It had been put upside down so instead of the shower of sparks it was supposed to flare up, it just went off with a huge bang and sent shards of pottery everywhere.  Brilliant.  :Sad:

----------


## keda

Nothing wrong with the keda system except that the bodycount is lowered...in fact lemme take care of songkran as well and we'll fill up on fines as it lowers further.

----------

